# Silvia convex tamp.



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

I've already ordered the Rancilio tamp, which is flat, but it's interesting to find that the plastic tamp provided, which is destined for the bin, with the Silvia is convex!!

Curious or meaningless?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As its plastic and too small then meaningless would be my opinion .


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> As its plastic and too small then meaningless would be my opinion .


You're right, it barely measures 54mm. I'm still waiting for my Rancilio tamp to arrive so looks like I'm grounded (scuse pun!), in the espresso department for the moment.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Strangely enough I find the small end of the cheap plastic thing that came with the machine just fine for tamping in my La Marzocco single basket when I'm making a single shot. Never use the 'big' end, mind. That's what the Pullman is for









p.s. if you google it you can entertain yourself for hours reading about the pros and cons of flat, convex, semi-convex , american curve etc tampers. And if you have even more time to kill dig into the endless debates about the taste difference discernable from using a 58mm vs. 58.35mm vs. the Pergtamp's 58.5mm. It all does become rather funny.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

AussieExpat said:


> Strangely enough I find the small end of the cheap plastic thing that came with the machine just fine for tamping in my La Marzocco single basket when I'm making a single shot. Never use the 'big' end, mind. That's what the Pullman is for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG.....58.35 and 58.5!!! Having said that I can see the 58 being a teeny weeny bit small?


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

nicholasj said:


> I've already ordered the Rancilio tamp, which is flat, but it's interesting to find that the plastic tamp provided, which is destined for the bin, with the Silvia is convex!!
> 
> Curious or meaningless?


There is meaning in all things, grasshopper


----------



## NashNash (Sep 2, 2016)

Ive got the Motta Convex tamper and I can recommend it - its cheap, looks nice and works well.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

AussieExpat said:


> Strangely enough I find the small end of the cheap plastic thing that came with the machine just fine for tamping in my La Marzocco single basket when I'm making a single shot. Never use the 'big' end, mind. That's what the Pullman is for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do wonder why they include this piece of plastic in the first place! Gaggia's also include one. They don't do anything! Beats me. But then I don't have a La Mazocco!


----------

